# not sure which radio/kernel to get



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

im going to be sending my TB back today and monday i'll have a new one so im going to have re reoot and do everything all over again. there are a bunch of radios and i wanted to make sure i got the right one..

im going to be using bamf 2.4.1 or H4CK3DA05P or maybe n0ns3ns3
they're all GB based roms and i just wanted to make sure i flashed the right radio with them..

also, i know some of imoseyons kernels are sense only, but the ones that are just for normal GB roms, will they work on the sense 3.0 roms?

any help from you guys would be great, thanks!


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3854-The-Radio-Poll-Thread

This thread will help you choose a radio. I'm personally using the latest gingerbread leak radio. Working very well for me.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks i'll check it out.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

im lookin at the poll and the version numbers aren't even matching up with the download versions in the radio thread.. am i retarded or what lol? :|


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

Sure they do. Look at the gingerbread radios. See where is says "from RUU"

From Gingerbread-based RUUs:
From the 2.01.605.0 RUU:
CDMA: 1.39.00.0430
md5: cdeec570feba2798fd7b7780ad19ebf0
LTE: 0.01.69.0501
md5: 704fb7c18d6a9b6b917b885ae098e580
From the 2.07.605.0 RUU:
CDMA: 1.46.00.0704
md5: a9e6e712b0556d8e702da21788f04da9
LTE: 0.01.76.0703_2
md5: 08f21245944acc304723bce27998dc40
From the 2.10.605.1 RUU:
CDMA: 1.48.00.0726
md5: 704404fd7a7bd0958936a32527c06172
LTE: 0.01.78.0802
md5: d77c7fee8bb598c20d5d37f4a2e28d48
From the 2.11.605.0 RUU:
CDMA: 1.48.00.0817
md5: 71a8839b30882e238f6b68f9bd91b45b
LTE: has the same LTE radio as the 2.10.605.1 RUU


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

okay, cool. i see what you're saying now. last stupid question:

Since there are two download links under each radio am i supposed to download the CMDA and LTE radio im assuming?

thank you guys for the help


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes. DL both. Put first one on root of SD card and rename PG051IMG.zip. flash via hboot. After reboot delete file from SD card. Repeat process for second .zip. Remember to delete after reboot.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

awesome thank you much.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Go to thunderbolt ROM section and flash shifts3ns3 it is a sense Rom and flash the 802 radio and you will be happy to find out Th3roy is a very active developer and will keep updates flowing like wine and he puts in the HTC kernel which he does some tweaks to and my phones runs great on it, no need to use setcpu he has it already set.


----------

